# Richtiger Reifendruck auf Trails



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

also meine schwalbe black jack 2.25 vertragen von 2- 4 bar. und ich fahr meist um die 3 bar.
mir wurde gesagt ich soll auf trails ein wenig luft ablassen.. 

was meint ihr ? welcher luftdruck scheint ideal und inwiefern verbessert sich die traktion und bike kontrolle dadurch ?? 

danke und gruss tom


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

Benutz die suchfunktion, wurde schon oft diskutiert.

Je nach trail, fahrstil und reifen fahr ich (100 kg inkl bike) irgendwas zwischen 1,0 und 2,3 bar.

Grüße, jan

*edit*: Verdammte Autokorrektur . Trail, nicht Traum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2011)

Eine tolle frage . . . es gibt tausend Biker mit tausend antworten drauf.
Jeder also mit eigenen vorzügen und eigenen erfahrungen.

Jetzt hab ich in mein Nokian Gazza Northshore 3 bar drauf, könnt aber bissel weniger sein. Im Winter hatte ich, wegen massig weichen Boden, unter einen Bar Luftdruck in den Reifen.

Bei deinen musst du den Durchschlagschutz waren und ich persöhnlich würd auch auf weichen Boden nicht unter 2 Bar gehen. Wenn der Boden Wurzel durchzogen ist, lieber bissel mehr.


----------



## Ketchyp (8. September 2011)

Durchschlag + 0,5bar


----------



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

sry für meine dummheit, ich kann grad mit durchschlagschutz nix anfangen .. was is des ?
und so was ich jetz raus lese sin so 2- 2,5 ne gute wahl fürn druck .. 

danke euch ... 


ps: zu dem schlauberger der wiedermal "nutz die suchfunktion" schreiben muss anstatt zu helfen: meinst du ich würd mir die arbeit machen nen tread zu schreiben wenns einfacher is zu suchen??? und hätt ich da was gefunden, amch ich mir lieber die arbeit und schreib selber ne frage *kopfschüttel*


----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2011)

Durchschlagschutz ist nicht gegeben wenn du den Bordstein runterfährst und die Felge spürst. Mit bissel mehr Luftdruck spürst du die Felge nicht. Durchschlagschutz kann aber auch schon ein guter Reifen haben, in den die Flanken (also seitenwände des Reifens) Formstabil und steif sind. Da geht dann auch weniger Luftdruck.

Durchschlagschutz ist also alles, was nicht die Felge spüren lässt und aufgrund dessen den Schlauch zerstört.


----------



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

hab ich mir fast gedacht.. 
gut,, also so wenig luft dann auch wieder nich ) 
mein reifen hat verstärkte wände, nennt sich "puncture protection" bin mir aber nich sicher obs desselbe is.. so wie sich die beschreibung liest geht des eher mit verbesserter schutz gegen spitze steine und 
glas einher

wird die fahrt dann weicher mit weniger luft ? (weniger lenkerschütteln z.b.)


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

Bender1 schrieb:


> [...]
> ps: zu dem schlauberger der wiedermal "nutz die suchfunktion" schreiben muss anstatt zu helfen: meinst du ich würd mir die arbeit machen nen tread zu schreiben wenns einfacher is zu suchen??? und hätt ich da was gefunden, amch ich mir lieber die arbeit und schreib selber ne frage *kopfschüttel*



Naja du findest halt einfach x Beiträge zu dem Thema, das Thema wurde schon oft und teils (sehr) kontrovers diskutiert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dir doch ne Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Druck gegeben habe. 

Da wirst du auch lesen, dass du mit weniger Druck mehr Komfort = "weniger Lenkerschütteln" und mehr Grip hast... Dafür rollts schlechter...


----------



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

ja, danke auch dafür.. war auch hilfreich .. 

bin nur grad bissi überreizt was des thema angeht weil in nem anderem tread grad treffpunkt für schlauberger und trolle is die nur dumm daherreden anstatt mir zu helfen weil ich so dreist war zu fragen was man am besten für ausrüstung dabei haben sollte (werkzeug ersatzteile usw.) und ich da kleider noch keine erfahrung hab udn da nur dume sprüche ernte.. deswegen hab ich des wohl bissi zu schroff genommen.. sorr dafür..


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

Auch das Thema Ausrüstung wurde halt auch schon mehrfach diskutiert (Packliste Alpencross, was nimmt man auf ein Rennwochenende mit, Packliste Mehrtagestour, ...). Wobei es im Moment aber auch schwer in Mode ist unnötigerweise irgendnen Mist zu schreiben. 

grüße,
jan


----------



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

da hast du recht.. unschöne mode.. 

die tread mit den packlisten hab ich schon gesehn aber die erschienen mir zu umfangreich weil ich am samstag nur n tagesausflug nach lermoos mach um die leichten trails zu fahren und als (relativer) anfänger isses da schwer für sich des richtige rauszufildern .. wenns nämlich nach den listen geht müsst ich n baugleiches radl mitnehmen als ersatzteillager und n schrankkoffer voll andrem zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (8. September 2011)

Individuell sollte der Luftdruck bleiben!
ICh fahr am liebsten im Wald bei Jumps ... 2 Bar

Auffer Straße dann eher 4 Bar ...

Pass ich mir aber vor jeder Fahrt eigentlich auch , wie das Wetter ist , an


----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2011)

Bender1 schrieb:


> da hast du recht.. unschöne mode..
> 
> die tread mit den packlisten hab ich schon gesehn aber die erschienen mir zu umfangreich weil ich am samstag nur n tagesausflug nach lermoos mach um die leichten trails zu fahren und als (relativer) anfänger isses da schwer für sich des richtige rauszufildern .. wenns nämlich nach den listen geht müsst ich n baugleiches radl mitnehmen als ersatzteillager und n schrankkoffer voll andrem zeug




Ich hab in mein Ruck immer ein Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe und alles an Werkzeug dabei wes ich für mein Rad brauch, ausser diese Spezialen dinger wie Tretlagerschlüssel, für die Kassette, etc.
Also alles kleine . . . Flickzeug ist natürlich auch dabei. Fürn Schlauch sowie für mich auch.


----------



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

danke jungs.. 
ich werd mir des zu herzen nehmen und mal eure vorschläge umsetzen


----------



## RetroRider (8. September 2011)

Ich fahre hinten maximal 2 bar, vorne max. 1,6 bar.



jan84 schrieb:


> [...] Dafür rollts schlechter...



Aber nur wenn der "Trail" ordentlich asphaltiert ist. Auf unebenem Untergrund rollt's mit weniger Druck besser.


----------



## Bender1 (8. September 2011)

ach übrigens.. 
ich hab noch 2 plätze frei im auto am samstag, falls jemand lust hat mit nach lermoos zu kommen .. is n sehr schöner trail find ich .. 
könnt ja mal schaun .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp7TtxSn1gM"]MTB Downhill Lermoos    Dirty Dan Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schildbürger (9. September 2011)

Wurde hier schonmal ausgiebig diskutiert. Fazit, weniger ist mehr. 
Reifenluftdruck in Abhängigkeit von Reifenbreite + Gesamtgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender1 (9. September 2011)

geil des mit der tabelle.. richtig gut gemacht.. danke für den link .. schad das ich die nich gefunden hab .. 




Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wurde hier schonmal ausgiebig diskutiert. Fazit, weniger ist mehr.
> Reifenluftdruck in Abhängigkeit von Reifenbreite + Gesamtgewicht


----------



## Hofbiker (9. September 2011)

Es gibt doch Leute die einem Helfen, damit man das bekommt wonach man im Forum sucht. 

Danke!


----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2011)

Die Tabelle ist mumpitz . . . wichtige faktoren wie Boden, persöhnliche Vorlieben und Flankenstabilität des einzelnen Reifen lässt die völlig ausser acht.


----------



## hugolost (10. September 2011)

DT Swiss EX5.1 + Muddy Marry 2.35 + 100KG Fahrfertig + 16kg Bike = 1,5 - 1,8 bar.


----------



## jan84 (10. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist mumpitz . . . wichtige faktoren wie Boden, persöhnliche Vorlieben und Flankenstabilität des einzelnen Reifen lässt die völlig ausser acht.



Als Orientierung/Ausgangswert ist die absolut ok. Eigene Erfahrungen muss man sowieso sammeln, Sonderfälle was Riefen angeht gibts auch immer. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tombrider (10. September 2011)

Find ich auch. Irgendwo muß man ja anfangen. Natürlich kann und sollte man davon ausgehend noch etwas experimentieren, bzw. anfangs an Kanten und Wurzeln etwas vorsichtiger sein, um harte Durchschläge zu vermeiden. Bei durchschnittlichen Reifen, durchschnittlicher Fahrweise und durchschnittlichen Trails kommt die Tabelle hin, vorne vielleicht minimal weniger, hinten vielleicht minimal mehr.


----------



## x-tea95 (10. September 2011)

Also bei mir haut die Tabelle genau hin, ich bin exakt nach den Werten gefahren und hab trotzdem am Gardasee selbst auf dem 601er keinen einzigen Platten gehabt.
Nur wenn ich Marathon fahre, mache ich den Unterschied zwischen VR und HR auf 0,4 bar.

Gruß x-tea.


----------



## elmono (12. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Je nach traum, fahrstil und reifen fahr ich (100 kg inkl bike) irgendwas zwischen 1,0 und 2,3 bar.
> 
> Grüße, jan



Dem würde ich mich anschließen. Fahre eigentlich selten über 2.2bar bei etwa gleichem Systemgewicht.




Bender1 schrieb:


> ach übrigens..
> ich hab noch 2 plätze frei im auto am samstag, falls jemand lust hat mit nach lermoos zu kommen .. is n sehr schöner trail find ich ..
> könnt ja mal schaun .
> 
> MTB Downhill Lermoos    Dirty Dan Tour      - YouTube



Bist du tatsächlich hingefahren? Die Strecke in Lermoos ist ja echt nicht ohne, und da als Anfänger mit Hardtail?


----------



## Bender1 (12. September 2011)

klar bin ich den gefahren ... hab mir zwar richtig gut weh getan als ich die steps (relativ am anfang der strecke) gefahren bin unds mich geschmissen hat, wars doch ganz lustig 
hast aber recht.. ohne wars nich und ich geb auch zu das ich mich bissi übernommen hab.. im video sahs viel flacher aus als es dann in echt war.. aber mei ... nächstesmal mach ichs besser 



elmono schrieb:


> Bist du tatsächlich hingefahren? Die Strecke in Lermoos ist ja echt nicht ohne, und da als Anfänger mit Hardtail?


----------



## Bender1 (13. September 2011)

wünscht ich hätt jemand der n fully gegen mein bike tauschen wollt....  hab im mom soviel power und lust in mir das es nimma schön is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (30. September 2011)

fahre continental "speedking" reifen mit ebenfalls continental schläuchen auf 4.0 bahr und zum thema durchschlagsschutz: ich habe mal eine double nicht hinbekommen und bin mit dem hinterrad auf der landungskante gelandet und jetz hat die felge ne delle. kann mir wer weiter helfen??


----------



## Bender1 (30. September 2011)

4 bar is aber ziemlich viel fürs gelände, meinst nich ? ich fahr 3- 3,5 auf der strasse (4= max druck bei mir) und 2- 2,5 im gelände (mittlerweile)
hab ja den tread gestartet und bis jetz einige reifendrücke auf den isar trails ausprobiert und langsam den richtigen gefunden (ca 2,5 bar). damit schluckt er gut wurzeln und steine und fährt viel softer, ausserdem hab ich mittlerweile die gabel im druck (für mich) richtig und es is sehr angenehm.
schläge in den felgen hatt ich bei früheren bikes auch oft. das kommt eben vor wenn man unünstig aufkommt. aber solang du noch ohne grosse vibrationen fahren kannst und der knick nich zu heftig is, fahr ruhig weiter  (achte aber drauf das keine risse in der felge sin), ansonsten musst wohl oder übel die felge tauschen.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (2. Oktober 2011)

hab schon neue felgen zum gebi bekommen die orangenen die man auf meinen fotos sieht und das mit den 3,5 werd ich ma ausprobieren danke schonmal  werd im gelände dann so ca 3.0 fahren mann hört sich


----------



## vinzentrs1 (2. Oktober 2011)

wart ihr schonma in winterberg? würde mich über ein paar antworten freun  XD


----------



## blutbuche (3. Oktober 2011)

2 bar . wiege 51 kg .-


----------



## Karlokick (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab am WE mal fahren mit niedrigem Druck getestet (Durchschlag + 0.5 Bar). Bin jetzt vom hohem Rollwiderstand genervt. Brauche gefühlt doppelt so viel Kraft um Vorwärts zu kommen. Muss man sich daran gewöhnen oder ist der Druck dann doch zu wenig?


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

Karlokick schrieb:


> Hab am WE mal fahren mit niedrigem Druck getestet (Durchschlag + 0.5 Bar). Bin jetzt vom hohem Rollwiderstand genervt. Brauche gefühlt doppelt so viel Kraft um Vorwärts zu kommen. Muss man sich daran gewöhnen oder ist der Druck dann doch zu wenig?



hoher Rollwiderstand wo? auf Asphalt?
Im Gelände sollte sich niedrigerer Luftdruck eigentlich nicht in hohem Rollwiderstand manifestieren, außer der Reifen walkt schon massiv.

Wenn nur auf Alphalt -> dran gewöhnen und einfach dran denken, dass das Asphaltstück ja eh nicht das Ziel der Übung ist  oder Luftpumpe mitnehmen (sollte man ja eh) und für längere Asphaltstücke aufpumpen
Wenn der Reifen stark walkt: mal ein halbes Bar mehr reingeben. Zu wenig Druck ist auch nicht gut, nicht nur wegen Durchschlägen, sondern weil sich der Reifen dann z.B. bei Kurvenlagen wegdrückt was ein schwammiges Fahrgefühl vermittelt. Passiert übrigens besonders gerne bei breiten Reifen auf schmaler Felge. Da sollte man tendentiell höheren Luftdruck fahren.


----------



## Karlokick (17. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem hohen Rollwiderstand hatte ich auch im Gelände zu kämpfen. Dann werde ich dem Reifen noch mal etwas Luft gönnen. Danke.


----------



## flyingscot (17. Oktober 2011)

Das kann überhaupt nicht sein, denn es widerspricht komplett der unfehlbaren Bike-Magazin, Mountainbike-Magazin bzw. Forum-Theorie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (17. Oktober 2011)

Continental Race King 2,2" mit Latex Schläuchen aufm Hartschwanz.
Um die 1.2 Bar (Sagen Tankstelle und Fußpumpe) bei 70KG (mit Bike)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Oktober 2011)

Karlokick schrieb:


> Durchschlag + 0.5 Bar)


Diese Aussage wundert mich. Der Durchschlag hängt vom Körpergewicht ab. Dann sollte analog auch der Mehr-Druck eingestellt werden. D.h. + 25% oder so vom Druck beim Durchschlag. Zwischen einem 50 kg "Persönchen" und einem 100 kg "Kerl" macht das schon einen Unterschied.

Paul


----------



## flyingscot (17. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich braucht es nur minimal über dem Durchschlag liegen. Dieser Grenzdruck hängt von sehr vielen Bedingungen ab: Reifen, Reifenbreite, Felgenbreite, Schlauch/Tubeless, Körpergewicht, Fahrstil und auch von der Strecke... also ziemlich individuell. Ich brauchte z.B. am Hardtail hinten schon 2.5 Bar (2.1 Zoll Racing Ralph, 77kg Körpergewicht), da ich auf den etwas ruppigeren Wegen im Harz sonst Durchschläge kassierte. Tubeless fahre ich jetzt mit 2.2 Bar, bei weniger wird mir der Reifen zu schwammig trotz jetzt 2mm breiterer Felge.


----------



## sic_ (17. Oktober 2011)

FR-HT (Veltec DH LRS): 2.5er 2ply Swampthings mit 2bar vorn und 2.5bar hinten

CC-HT (Mavic 117): 2.25 Nobby Nic vorn mit 2.5bar, 2.25 Racing Ralph hinten mit 2.5bat

Alles bei ca. 100kg mit Bike.

Im Bikepark darfs mit dem FR-HT auch gerne mal 1.5 bar vorn und 2 hinten sein. Alles andere ist mir aber zuwenig und man hats gefühl festzukleben.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (18. Oktober 2011)

sic, das selbe fahr ich auch nur eben nicht genau die reifen


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Dezember 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist mumpitz . . . wichtige faktoren wie Boden, persöhnliche Vorlieben und Flankenstabilität des einzelnen Reifen lässt die völlig ausser acht.



Richtig. Aber für den  beschriebenen Einsatzbereich mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung (Isartrails mit Tourenfully) wohl passend.

Zu den Punkten, die du genannt hast, kommt ja auch noch die Geschwindigkeit dazu und die Fahrwerkseinstellung.

Im DH hast du größere, harte Hindernisse, die du mit viel Speed überrollst, dafür aber auch Reifen mit doppelter Karkasse sowie sehr breite Felgen und eine sehr weich eingestellte Federung (+-40% Sag bei >= 200 mm Federweg). Das gleicht's dann wieder aus.

Tendenziell ist es mit Reifen wie mit der Federung, die dann optimal ist, wenn sie auf einer Stecke einmal durchschlägt. Alles härtere nutzt die Möglichkeiten der Federung bzw. des Reifens nicht aus. Wenn es dann zu soft wird, ist man halt mit dem falschen Bike bzw. dem falschen Reifen unterwegs und sollte besser was leichteres fahren (weniger, aber strafferen Federweg, dito Reifen/Druck).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fahre vorne und hinten immer und überall 3 bar und das seit 21 Jahren. Können wir den Thread jetzt schliessen 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Sir Galahad (7. Dezember 2011)

Man kann auch 21 Jahre was falsch machen ...


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du meinst, die Diskussion ist leider etwas mühselig, aber offensichtlich hast Du meinen Post und die darin enthaltene Ironie nicht verstanden. Die Antworten auf die Frage nach dem richtigen Reifendruck sind von so vielen Faktoren abhängig und damit individuell so verschieden, so dass jeder seinen Weg finden muss. Probieren hilft da, habe ich zumindest gehört . Ich fahre übrigens 160 PSI in der Hauptkammer und 210 PSI im Piggyback, als Faustformel taugen die Werte für Jemanden ebenso wenig wie mein Reifendruck vorne und hinten, da abhängig von Einsatzzweck, Gewicht, Fahrstil, und, und, und...

Jeder Post erhält hier doch eine andere Antwort. Hilft aus meiner Sicht keinem weiter.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Dezember 2011)

Deine Ironie war einfach zu fein für mein Brain. 

Ich finde den Thread schon gut, auch die Tabelle. Jeder seinen Weg, ja, natürlich kommt es auf den Weg und die Fahrweise an.

Dennoch hat der Thread eine sinnvolle Grundmessage: Viele fahren einfach zuviel Druck, und die Tabelle und das viele positive Feedback dazu zeigen, dass für Touren und Trails ein erstaunlich niedriger Druck reicht, ja die Reifen erst sinnvoll arbeiten lässt. 

Die ganzen weiteren Faktoren gehörten natürlich auch erwähnt, aber das Fazit "mal etwas weniger Druck für mehr Grip wagen" ist doch gut.


----------



## greg12 (9. Dezember 2011)

für die statistik:
rubber queen 2,2 vorne: 1,5bar, mk II 2,4 prot.  hinten 1,7bar.
gewicht 65kg, funktioniert einwandfrei, selbst auf asphalt nicht das gefühl im rollwiderstand zu ertrinken.


----------



## Biking_Steini (10. Dezember 2011)

Tach zusammen,
zu mir 75 kg, Nobby Nic 2,25", Waldautobahn und Wurzeltrails:
Vorn 1,8-2 bar, hinten 2,0-2,2 bar. Mehr auf gar keinen Fall. Höherer Druck bringt nur auf der Straße was, aber ich will ja schließlich MTB-Fahren. Außerdem steigt die Pannenhäufigkeit massiv an. Bin mal ne Zeit mit 3-3,5 bar gefahren (war am Anfang, hat mir mein Bike-Dealer so vorgekrückt) und hatte andauernd nen Platten, weiniger Traktion und Komfort. Mit weniger Druck null Probleme. Hier gibt´s ne interessante Studie zum Thema:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## koala_im_eis (10. Dezember 2011)

conti RainKing 2.5:

Enduro Tour: ca. 1,2 bar
Bikepark: ca. 1,3 bar
steiniger, schneller DH: ca. 1,5 bar

hinten tendenziel etwa 0,1 - 0,2 bar mehr.

fahrfertig ca. 65kg.


----------



## loretto6 (12. Dezember 2011)

Neben Körpergewicht und Breite von Felge und Reifen spielt auch der Manometer mit dem der Druck gemessen wird eine entscheidende Rolle. 

Mein SKS Rennkompressor zeigt 1,8 Bar an, die Pedros vom Händler fast 3 Bar. Das ist eine Menge Holz und erklärt vielleicht, warum manche mit 3 Bar prima zurechtkommen und andere mit 1.2 Bar.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Dezember 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Mein SKS Rennkompressor zeigt 1,8 Bar an, die Pedros vom Händler fast 3 Bar. Das ist eine Menge Holz und erklärt vielleicht, warum manche mit 3 Bar prima zurechtkommen und andere mit 1.2 Bar.


Dann ist mindestens einer von beiden defekt und/oder die Messungen werden unter nicht vergleichbaren Umständen (d.h. falsch) durchgeführt.


----------



## smokerider (1. Januar 2012)

Ich pumpe immer bei der #Tankstelle ca0,2 bar mehr rein, weil ich gemerkt hab dass ich allein durchs rausziehen der Pumpe aus dem Ventil diese ca 0,2bar wieder rauszischen!

Ist das bei euch auch so...vlt mach ich ja was falsch, passiert mir bei fast jeder Tankenpumpe....ausser die alten mit analoganzeigen...da gibt es eine Pumpe da zischt beim Rausziehen nix raus. Und zeigt beim Wiedereinstecken den gleichen Wert an wie vos dem Rausziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-tea95 (1. Januar 2012)

Das kommt, wie du bereits festgestellt hast ganz auf die Pumpe und natürlich die Technik an. Wenn du geschickt bist, dann schaffst du es, das nahezu nicht rauskommt, wenn nicht, dann musst du halt wieder was nachpumpen.

Nur beim Rausziehen sollten eigentlich keine 0,2bar rauskommen, das ist ein bisschen viel. Ich benutze die Topeak JoeBlow Mountain, die ist sehr praktisch, da die ein viel größeres Volumen hat und voluminöse Reifen viel schneller aufgepumpt werden können. Außerdem ist die Druckanzeige anstatt auf die normalen 16-24"bar", nur auf 5 bar aufgeteilt. Das ermöglicht ein genaueren Druck.

MfG, x-tea


----------



## q_FTS_p (1. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr mit Maxxis Minion 2,5 2-ply am Hometrail im Wald (keine spitzen Steine) vorne 1,5 Bar und hinten 1,8 Bar. Im Bikepark (mit felsiger DH-Strecke) vorne 1,8 Bar und hinten 2,3 Bar. Ich: ca. 67kg
                      Bike: ca. 18 kg
Bei feuchten bis nassen Streckenverhältnissen gehen vorne und hinten etwa 0,2 Bar weniger auch noch.


----------



## smokerider (1. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Das kommt, wie du bereits festgestellt hast ganz auf die Pumpe und natürlich die Technik an. Wenn du geschickt bist, dann schaffst du es, das nahezu nicht rauskommt, wenn nicht, dann musst du halt wieder was nachpumpen.
> 
> Nur beim Rausziehen sollten eigentlich keine 0,2bar rauskommen, das ist ein bisschen viel. Ich benutze die Topeak JoeBlow Mountain, die ist sehr praktisch, da die ein viel größeres Volumen hat und voluminöse Reifen viel schneller aufgepumpt werden können. Außerdem ist die Druckanzeige anstatt auf die normalen 16-24"bar", nur auf 5 bar aufgeteilt. Das ermöglicht ein genaueren Druck.
> 
> MfG, x-tea



Hab auch nicht daran gedacht dass die insgesamt etwa 0,2 bar ja auch vom wieder raufstecken der Pumpe mitentweichen...also 0,1 bar jeweils beim abzieh und draufstecken, zischt auch bei beiden Handlungen etwa genauso.


----------



## FlorianDue (2. Januar 2012)

ich bin auch letztes Mal 1,2 bar vorne, 1,5 bar hinten gefahren. Maxxis Minion 2 ply auf Mavic Ex729. Wiege allerdings nur 70kg und bin Anfänger.


----------



## smokerider (2. Januar 2012)

CRxflo schrieb:


> ich bin auch letztes Mal 1,2 bar vorne, 1,5 bar hinten gefahren. Maxxis Minion 2 ply auf Mavic Ex729. Wiege allerdings nur 70kg und bin Anfänger.



und wie wars? ich fahr 2,5 bis 3,2 bar...fahre vorn auch immer 0,3 weniger!

Und ich wiege knapp 90kg ohne Klamotten.


----------



## x-tea95 (2. Januar 2012)

smokerider schrieb:


> und wie wars? ich fahr 2,5 bis 3,2 bar...fahre vorn auch immer 0,3 weniger!
> 
> Und ich wiege knapp 90kg ohne Klamotten.


 

Mti welche Reifen denn? (Aber 2,5bar sind mMn in jedem Fall zu viel)


----------



## sic_ (3. Januar 2012)

Ich musste heute mal wegen dem halb flüssigen zustand auf 1.3 & 1.5 runter. Nach einem verpatzten Drop war ich dann mit 0/0 unterwegs 

Da sag nochmal einer mit breiten Felgen kann man unter 1.5 Bar fahren..

Bei den 2ply bleib ich echt bei 1.5 vorn & 2.0 hinten, bei 1ply 2 vorn und 2 hinten.


----------



## FlorianDue (3. Januar 2012)

mein Gefühl sagt, je weniger desto besser. Allerdings ist meine Felge (Ex729) ist auch ziemlich breit.
Hab auch noch keinen  Platten gehabt, allerdings spring ich auch nicht einen 2m Drop in ein Steinfeld, sondern nur was ich mir zutraue. Viel mehr als 1m ins Flat wirds nicht sein.


----------



## smokerider (3. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Mti welche Reifen denn? (Aber 2,5bar sind mMn in jedem Fall zu viel)



Maxxis Holy Roller 2,25. Auf dem Reifen steht drauf 2,5-4,5bar!

Im Gelände fahr ich wenn ich s nicht vergesse Hinten 2,6 und Vorne 2,4 etwä....ich weiss dass noch weicher angenehmer ist, aber schon zu oft nervige Erfahrungen mit Durchlägen gehabt! In der Stadt inklusive Treppen fahr ich oben beschriebenen Druck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-tea95 (3. Januar 2012)

smokerider schrieb:


> Maxxis Holy Roller 2,25. Auf dem Reifen steht drauf 2,5-4,5bar!
> 
> Im Gelände fahr ich wenn ich s nicht vergesse Hinten 2,6 und Vorne 2,4 etwä....ich weiss dass noch weicher angenehmer ist, aber schon zu oft nervige Erfahrungen mit Durchlägen gehabt! In der Stadt inklusive Treppen fahr ich oben beschriebenen Druck.


 
Es steht auch auf allen Conti Reifen drauf, dass man mit min. 3,5 bar fahren sollte, aber ich fahre trotzdem seit einem Jahr ohne Durchschlag auf 1.6bar.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest im Gelände runtergehen mit dem Druck. In der Stadt mache ich den auch öfters höher, weil mir das Fahrverhalten dann besser gefällt, aber nur, wenn ich wirklich ein paar Stunden nur in der Stadt fahre.


----------



## smokerider (3. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Es steht auch auf allen Conti Reifen drauf, dass man mit min. 3,5 bar fahren sollte, aber ich fahre trotzdem seit einem Jahr ohne Durchschlag auf 1.6bar.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest im Gelände runtergehen mit dem Druck. In der Stadt mache ich den auch öfters höher, weil mir das Fahrverhalten dann besser gefällt, aber nur, wenn ich wirklich ein paar Stunden nur in der Stadt fahre.



Ich probier nächstes Mal v. 1,9 und h. 2,2bar. Warn heut im Wald unterwegs und bei den nassen wurzeln hab ich zuviele unfreiwillige Spurwechsel gehabt mit meinem Standardluftdruck.

In der Stadt muss ich 3bar fahren weil ich auch in Treppen droppe und den Wheelie mache. Bei zu weichen Reifen wird er schwammig und schwerer (ab unter 2,7bar nach Gefühl ). Hatte sogar mal ne Phase v. wie gehabt unter 3bar hinten 4!


----------



## Fusionrider (5. Januar 2012)

Mich wundert es doch, dass hier viel mit 1,.. Bar durch die Weltgeschichte radln. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich mit 2,0-2,2 Bar angefreundet. Keine Durchschläge und kein unangenehmes Walgen in Kurven. Ich finde ein Reifen sollte einem ein ordentliches Feedback der Strecke geben und da kann ich es überhaupt nicht haben wenn es auf Grund von zu wenig Luft schwammig wird.


----------



## anneliese (5. Januar 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Mich wundert es doch, dass hier viel mit 1,.. Bar durch die Weltgeschichte radln. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich mit 2,0-2,2 Bar angefreundet. Keine Durchschläge und kein unangenehmes Walgen in Kurven. Ich finde ein Reifen sollte einem ein ordentliches Feedback der Strecke geben und da kann ich es überhaupt nicht haben wenn es auf Grund von zu wenig Luft schwammig wird.



Sehe ich genauso: So um die 2.0 bar in meine Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 und das passt ganz gut. Mag es eben auch nicht wenn der Reifen in Kurven anfängt schwammig zu werden.


----------



## smokerider (5. Januar 2012)

ja seh ich auch so...dämpft ja immernoch gut genug mit um die 2-2,5bar!

Ich glaube hier kann man etwa das Motto von Federgabeln und Dämpfern übernehmen:

"So weich wie möglich, so hart wie nötig!"


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Januar 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Mich wundert es doch, dass hier viel mit 1,.. Bar durch die Weltgeschichte radln. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich mit 2,0-2,2 Bar angefreundet. Keine Durchschläge und kein unangenehmes Walgen in Kurven.



So habe ich auch gedacht, als ich noch Felgen mit 19 mm Maulweite und 2,25" Reifen gefahren bin.

Seit ich 2,4" Reifen auf Felgen mit 29er Maulweite fahre, sind vorne 1,2 und hinten 1,5 bar kein Problem - und ich fahre das auf'm Starrbike, also keine Federung, die da noch was wegnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (5. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Es steht auch auf allen Conti Reifen drauf, dass man mit min. 3,5 bar fahren sollte, aber ich fahre trotzdem seit einem Jahr ohne Durchschlag auf 1.6bar.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest im Gelände runtergehen mit dem Druck. In der Stadt mache ich den auch öfters höher, weil mir das Fahrverhalten dann besser gefällt, aber nur, wenn ich wirklich ein paar Stunden nur in der Stadt fahre.



Contis Empfehlung finde ich z.B. nicht praxistauglich. Viele Felgen dürfen nur mit einem Luftdruck um die 3bar gefahren werden. Auf meinem verbauten DT EX 500 ist z.B. 3,2 (?)bar angegeben.


----------



## x-tea95 (5. Januar 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Mich wundert es doch, dass hier viel mit 1,.. Bar durch die Weltgeschichte radln. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich mit 2,0-2,2 Bar angefreundet. Keine Durchschläge und kein unangenehmes Walgen in Kurven. Ich finde ein Reifen sollte einem ein ordentliches Feedback der Strecke geben und da kann ich es überhaupt nicht haben wenn es auf Grund von zu wenig Luft schwammig wird.


 

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und wiege mit Rucksack 65kg, obwohl ich doch ca. 1,85m groß und durch längeres aktives Boxen auch gut durchtrainiert bin. Also meine genannten Drücke sollte man nicht übernehmen, ich denke man muss im Durchschnitt 0,5bar draufrechnen.


----------



## smokerider (5. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und wiege mit Rucksack 65kg, obwohl ich doch ca. 1,85m groß und durch längeres aktives Boxen auch gut durchtrainiert bin. Also meine genannten Drücke sollte man nicht übernehmen, ich denke man muss im Durchschnitt 0,5bar draufrechnen.



Ja, das kommt ja dann hin bei mir!

Fährst du auch Wheelies? Ich frag das weil bei mir wird es schon ab unter 2,5bar schwammig während auf beiden Rädern der Reifen unauffällig bleibt.


----------



## x-tea95 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, du hast recht, mit niedrigerem Luftdruck wird der Wheelie deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Mich0r (12. Januar 2012)

Musste letztens feststellen, dass v/h ca. 1,6 Bar bei 110kg (fahrfertig) einfach zu wenig sind. Hatte wegen mächtig nasser Strecke mal Luft rausgelassen und fand es in schnellen Anliegern vor allem hinten furchtbar schwammig. Fühlte sich so an, als liefe der Reifen komplett neben der Felge...Später gabs dann vorne auch nen schönen Durchschlag mit anschließendem Platten und hinten 2 Durchschläge, einen davon beim Drücken des Hecks in den Anlieger! 
Wunder mich nur, dass viele (auch mir bekannte Biker) mit 1,2 Bar durch die Gegend schwimmen und sich nicht beschweren.
Fahre Muddy Mary 2,35/2,5 und DT Swiss FR 6.1D. Weiß jemand, ob die Felge eventuell besonders schmal ist? Jetzt bezogen auf das extreme walken/neben der Felge laufen. Bin, was Laufräder betrifft, ein ziemlich unbeschriebenes Blatt.


----------



## FlorianDue (12. Januar 2012)

ich muss natürlich dazu sagen, daß die Maxxis Reifen in 2,5 nicht so breit sind wie Schwalbe in 2,4 und ich zusätzlich auch noch eine relativ breite Felge fahre ( EX 729)


----------



## x-tea95 (13. Januar 2012)

Mich0r schrieb:


> Musste letztens feststellen, dass v/h ca. 1,6 Bar bei 110kg (fahrfertig) einfach zu wenig sind. Hatte wegen mächtig nasser Strecke mal Luft rausgelassen und fand es in schnellen Anliegern vor allem hinten furchtbar schwammig. Fühlte sich so an, als liefe der Reifen komplett neben der Felge...Später gabs dann vorne auch nen schönen Durchschlag mit anschließendem Platten und hinten 2 Durchschläge, einen davon beim Drücken des Hecks in den Anlieger!
> Wunder mich nur, dass viele (auch mir bekannte Biker) mit 1,2 Bar durch die Gegend schwimmen und sich nicht beschweren.
> Fahre Muddy Mary 2,35/2,5 und DT Swiss FR 6.1D. Weiß jemand, ob die Felge eventuell besonders schmal ist? Jetzt bezogen auf das extreme walken/neben der Felge laufen. Bin, was Laufräder betrifft, ein ziemlich unbeschriebenes Blatt.


 
Das wundert mich nicht, der Muddy Mary ist einfach ein Ballon-Reifen. Wenn man seinen "normalen" Druck nimmt walkt der Reifen extrem, wenn man den Druck erhöht, hört das Walken auf, aber man hat schlechteren Grip, als mit anderen Reifen.

Ich persönlich mag diesen Reifen deshalb nicht, ich fahre im Bikepark am liebsten den Conti Baron 2.5" und bei Rennen (trocken) den Conti Kaiser 2.5". Das ist jetzt keine Verherrlichung einer Marke, sondern einfach das rationale Abwägen alle Vor- und Nachteile. Vor allem das Apex gefällt mir bei Highspeed sehr gut und über das BCC kann man ja denke ich mal nicht streiten, das ist genial. Den Conti Baron für den Bikepark, weil der einfach brachialen Grip hat, der Rollwiderstand ist wenns um Sekundenbruchteile geht jedoch zu hoch.

Neben dem Mary bin ich auch schon den Minion DH gefahren, der mich allerdings nicht überzeugen konnte, ein bisschen zu wenig Grip, definitiv zu pannenanfällig, dafür aber ein sehr gutmütiges Fahrverhalten. Nächstens probiere ich mal den HighRoller II aus, der soll ja sehr gut sein, mal gucken, ob der sich gegen den Baron durchsetzt.


Ah, und bevor ich es vergesse, der Butcher von Speci soll auch sehr gut sein, bin ich aber noch nie gefahren, ist aber sehr interessant, da der, genau wie der Baron, auch auf nassem Untergrund noch souverän sein soll.


Greetz, x-tea


----------

